# 2 Murray pedal cars for sale



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a champion 1951-1956 needs resto , missing windshield , have new rubber for wheels , and hubcaps $275 Obo trailer not included ( but will be for sale in march )

Second is a late 50's to mid 60's t-bird with new wheels and steering wheel , has quick paint job needs a little body work , pedal drive was gone threw $175


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I will do $375 for the pair of them the trailer is not for sale till march , it will be $375 firm !! It's powder coated with new pedal car wheels it's really nice ...


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to let you guys know I'm selling these to build a custom one to donate to Scarlett Fever in San francisco march 6th 2011


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

Make me an offer on these !! I really need the cash to put toward the one I'm building for the charity auction!!!











Ready to go to the body shop for paint !!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 14 2011, 04:57 PM~19598688
> *Make me an offer on these !! I really need the cash to put toward the one I'm building for the charity auction!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pic's good luck with sale.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 14 2011, 03:57 PM~19598688
> *Make me an offer on these !! I really need the cash to put toward the one I'm building for the charity auction!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wats da price on dis? :cheesy:


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 15 2011, 01:39 AM~19603236
> *Wats da price on dis?  :cheesy:
> *


This is the one getting built for the auction !! The trailer will be for sale in march !!


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I sold the yellow pedal car !! I going to be building it for the guy !!

I can do $225 on the blue champion pedal car !!!


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

The blue champion I have for sale I can also build up for you as well !!


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

Pm me the price on the trailer, i want first dibs


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I really need to get rid of the champion pedal car make me an offer


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I started to strip the paint and rust !!


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

I can bring it to Turlock on Saturday !!!


----------

